# Best Way to Ship Bath Bombs



## snappyllama (Oct 12, 2014)

My out of town relatives now want me to send them bath bombs.  Aside from not marking the box with "Caution - Bombs Inside", how should I ship them?  They are going from a dry place to somewhere very humid.

I was thinking of putting each one in a ziplock bag, then wrapping with bubble wrap inside a box with peanuts.  Do I need to put each one in its own box inside of the shipping box?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Oct 14, 2014)

I help my husband sometimes with shipping various airplane parts from stainless steel to very expensive light bulbs. I would think the bubble wrap and peanuts would be adequate to protect the fragility of the bombs. The humidity factor IMO is going to be your biggest challenge. Since by your description of the radical climate differences, I am going to assume you are shipping by air.... Cargo air is generally not temp controlled and your products will undergo significant air temp, pressure and  humidity changes - it's very cold and dry at 30,000 feet! I would suggest your best method of success would be to get out as much of the air as possible.  Shrink wrapping would probably be the best solution but expensive if you do not already use this method.  Do you have a Foodsaver? - These are not perfect, but probably the best alternative for the home user.  To protect them from cracking, I would wrap them tightly in Saran/plastic wrap, and then use a hair dryer to seal the edges. Then use the Foodsaver to protect against further moisture.  (If you don't own one, I can pretty much promise that someone you know, does).  As a final alternative, do you live by a small butcher shop or meat market? These stores have commercial vacuum systems and I would think they would work with you. - Their psi on the machines they use is very high, so you might have to bubble wrap the bombs before they seal them though. (My uncle was a butcher, and as a kid I literally squeezed the sausage out the casing a few times).  Finally, even if they do break, you will have protected them from being messy.  I would love to hear your outcome from your shipping, Cindy


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks!  These are going from Colorado mountains to the gulf coast... shipping by ground.

I'll definitely try out the wrapping them in plastic wrap and then a ziploc to try to control the humidity difference.  Shrink wrapping isn't really an option for me. Bummer on that.

I'll post back the results!


----------



## lsg (Oct 14, 2014)

To ship, I pack my fragile items in bubble wrap.


----------

